# اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور



## الانبا ونس (1 أكتوبر 2007)

_*Encyclopedia - أنسكلوبيديا  

  موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر - coptic history

بقلم عزت اندراوس
أغرب معجزات القديسة مريم فى التاريخ  
 هناك فى صفحة خاصة أسمها صفحة الفهرس تفاصيل كاملة لباقى الموضوعات وصمم الموقع ليصل إلى 30000 موضوع مختلف فإذا كنت تريد أن تطلع على المزيد أو أن تعد بحثا اذهب إلى صفحة الفهرس لتطلع على ما تحب قرائته فستجد الكثير هناك 
أنقر هنا على دليل صفحات الفهارس فى الموقع http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1994.htm

لم ننتهى من وضع كل الأبحاث التاريخية عن هذا الموضوع والمواضيع الأخرى لهذا نرجوا من السادة القراء زيارة موقعنا من حين لآخر - والسايت تراجع بالحذف والإضافة من حين لآخر - نرجوا من السادة القراء تحميل هذا الموقع على سى دى والإحتفاظ به لأننا سنرفعه من النت عندما يكتمل







ظهور العذارء مريم والرب يسوع والقديسين للمسلمين ليعلنوا الإيمان المسيحى



التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله 



شهر يناير سنة 2005م قبل عدة أيام عرض التلفزيون السوري ( القناة الأولى الأرضية ) 

برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب 

وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة

العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا

بالتفصيل :

في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد 

تعليق وتأمل : 

إذا كان الإله الحقيقى هو باعث الحياة فلا شك أن الشيطان هو ملك الموت وفى يوحنا 11:25 قال السيد المسيح "أنا هو القيامة والحياة ومن آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا " .. أى أنه الحياة وباعثها من الموت فهو القيامة , وقال أيضا : " اما انا (المسيح) فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل " 

أما محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية والذين يؤمنون به فنجد نصا فى سورة الزمر39 الله إلاه محمد يقول له "لأنك ميت وأنهم ميتون" لهذا راح محمد يقتل هو وأتباعه وكسرو وصية من الوصايا العشر التى أعطاها ايلوهيم الإله الحقيقى إلى موسى وهى .. لا تقتل 

وفى المعجزة السابقة الإله الحقيقى أيلوهيم يشرق شمسه على الأشرارا والأبرار يعطى الجميع بسخاء ولكن اتباع الإله الشيطانى يريد أن يبتلع الجميع يسرق ويقتل ويغتصب .. الإله الحقيقى أيلوهيم أعطى الرجل السعودى المسلم طفلاً لأنه كان رجلا صادقا وأمينا ووعد وعدا وأراد أن يفى به ويعطى السائق 20000 دولار امريكى وهو مبلغ كبير لم يكن يحلم به هذا السائق , ولكن الله الشيطانى أراد أن يبتلع حق العذراء مريم فوسوس فى أذن جماعته الإسلامية بأن يسرق حق دير صيدنايا وحق السيدة العذراء فى نذرها , ولأن هذا الرجل كان محباً وأميناً فأخذ حياته الشيطان ولكن الرب يسوع أرجع حياته وأخاطت العذراء الجروح وبقى غرزتين أكملهمات بنى البشر ليقف العقل والعلم مندهشا مبهورا لا يستطيع التفسير أو حتى التأويل أيها المسلمون إن إلهنا إله أحياء أما الله إلهكم فإله أموات لأن رسولكم ميت وأنتم أيضاً ميتون .

أيتها السيدة العذراء طوباكى أيتها العظيمة بين النساء لقد نشرت اسم أبنك بين الشعوب بقوة فى هذه الأيام .. وهذا الرجل السعودى المسلم أعتنق المسيحية ويعيش فى أمريكا هو وعائلته 

المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب المجد لك يارب  

نقلاً عن التلفزيون السوري / القناة الأولى الأرضية

http://f21.parsimony.net/forum37811/messages/33375.htm 

********************************************************************************

الأقبــــــــــــــــاط ودير صدنايا 

ذكرت المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى (1) أن هناك ميمراًُ برقم الميمر 13كتب فى كتاب السيدة الطاهرة العذراء مريم والدة الإله مخلص العالم ما نصه : " الميمر الثالث عشر : أيقونة السيدة العذراء صيدنايا  وضعه القديس الأنبا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم - يقرا فى 10 توت " .

والأيقونة التى أشتهرت خلال التاريخ موجودة فى دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركى العام ( الصورة المقابلة دير صيدنايا البطريركى الذى لأخوتنا السريان الأرثوذكس ). ويروي المؤرخون أن الإمبراطور البيزنطي يوستنيانوس الأول عندما أراد الدفاع عن بلاده ضد الفرس ، مر بطريقه عبر سوريا فوصل صحرائها فى هذه المنطقة حيث عسكر الجند مع خيولهم و معداتهم ولكن ما لبث أن فتك بهم العطش نظراً لقلة المياه ولكن ظهرت له السيدة العذراء وأرشدته إلى ينبوع مياه أنقذته هو وجنوده من الموت عطشاً وطلب منها أن يصنع شيئاً فقالت له أبنى مكاناًَ لأبنى , ثم ظهرت له فى حلم مرة أخرى وأرشدته عن شكل البناء . 


أيقونة الشاغورة أشهر أيقونة فى العالم :
ويوجد في دير ثيدنايا أيقونة السيدة العذراء، ويؤكد أخوتنا السريان أنها إحدى النسخ الأصلية للأيقونات الأربع التي رسمت بيد الرسول لوقا البشير حيث ذكر التقليد أنه كان رساما وأسم هذه الأيقونة باللغة السريانية " شاهورة أو شاغورة " التى تعنى " المعروفة و الذائعة الصيت " ومنها جاءت الكلمة العربية " الشهيرة أو المشهورة " حيث أن اللغة العربية أخذت كثير من اللغات الأخرى , ويحتوى الدير أيضا على أيقونات أخرى للسيدة العذراء أو غيرها يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الخامس و السادس والسابع بعد ميلاد المسيح.
ولم تكن هذه الأيقونة موجودة وقت بناء الدير و يروى أن راهباً ربما كان يونانيا ًجاء زائراً الأماكن المقدسة في أورشليم، فمر بسوريا و بات ليلته في دير صيدناي ا. فكلفته رئيسة الدير فى هذا الوقت بان يشترى لها من المدنية المقدسة أيقونة جميلة و نفيسة للعذراء مريم . فلما و صل الراهب إلى فلسطين نفذ إرادة الرئيسة. وبرجوعه اصطحب معه الأيقونة المطلوبة . و في طريق عودته فوجئ مع كل القافلة بهجوم وحوش ضارية ثم بلصوص قتلة، وكان إبان هذه الأخطار الهائلة يستنجد دوماً بحماية العذراء وهو يحمل أيقونتها العجائبية . فنجا من تلك الأخطار مع كل مرافقيه.
ولما وصل إلى الدير طمع فى الإحتفاظ بالأيقونة عندما رأى قوتها العجيبة فى طريق رجوعه ، فقال للرئيسة : " اننى لم أتمكن من شراء الأيقونة المطلوبة " ... ولكنه عندما هم في الصباح بالسفر إلى بلاده، شر بأن قوة غير منظورة تحول دون خروجه من باب الدير. وبعد عدة محاولات فاشلة عرف أن الرب قصد كل هذا حتى تكون هذه الأيقونة سبب بركة لهذه البلاد ولم ير أبداً من تسليم الأيقونة إلى الرئيسة معترفاً لها بأنه كان يريد الاحتفاظ بالصورة العجائبية التي كانت سبباً لنجاته من الموت المحتم . وهكذا بقيت تلك الأيقونة المقدسة في الدير منذ ذلك الزمن إلى يومنا هذا لتبارك السيدة العذراء من خلال من يقصدها كل محتاج إلى معونة أو من فى ضيقة أو شدة أو مرض أو حتى لمجرد البركة .. وهكذا أيها القارئ العزيز لا يترك الرب نفسه بلا شاهد . 

************

المــــــــــــــــــراجع 

(1)  أيريس حبيب المصرى - قصة الكنيسة القبطية - طبعة 1998 - مكتبة كنيسة مار جرجس بأسبورتنج - أسكندرية - الجزء الخامس ص 61 

(2) http://www.syriatourism.org/index.php?module=subjects&func=printpage&pageid=1903&scope=page 







******************************************************








أيقونة سيدة كازان العجائبية تعود لمسقط رأسها




الايقونة العجائبية تنقل إلى كنيسة في مدينة كازان عاصمة جمهورية تتارستان الاسلامية.
كازان مدينة من مدن روسيا -  قام البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني فى عام 2004 م بإعاده ايقونة سيدة كازان الشهيرةالى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية الروسية  الى مقرها الاصلي في مدينة كازان على ضفاف نهر الفولغا في احتفال ديني ترأسه بطريرك موسكو الكسي الثاني .
وقال البطريرك الأرثوذكسى خلال الاحتفال الذي اقيم في كنيسة بشارة السيدة في كازان "بنعمة الرب ، لقد احتلت هذه الايقونة مكانة استثنائية ليس في تاريخ كازان فحسب، بل في تاريخ روسيا كلها".
وقد أودعت ايقونة العذراء العجائبية موقتا في كنيسة احتشد فيها اكثر من الف شخص فيما بثت شاشات عملاقة مراسم الاحتفال للمؤمنين الكثر الذين تجمعوا خارج الكنيسة.
وقال رئيس مجلس المفتين في روسيا رافيل كينودين الذي كان مدعوا الى الاحتفال "باسم المسلمين، اهنئ الاخوة الارثوذكس بهذا العيد" منوها بـ"التعددية الدينية" في روسيا , وكازان هي عاصمة جمهورية تتارستان التي تقطنها غالبية مسلمة.
ويصر البطريرك الارثوذكسي على نقل الايقونة الى الدير الذي كانت فيه اصلا بعد اعادة تعميره اذ لا يزال يستعمل حتى الآن كمصنع للتبغ وذلك منذ الإنقلاب الشيوعى فى روسيا .
وقد عرضت هذه اليقونة العجائبية منذ 2004 م في جناح الكسي الثاني الخاص في موسكو بعدما امضت اعواما كثيرة في جناح بابا الفاتيكان , ثم أعيدت الايقونة الى الكنيسة الروسية في اب/اغسطس 2004 م خلال مراسم ضخمة في الكرملين لم يدع يوحنا بولس الثاني اليها رغم انه صاحب المبادرة، وكان الكسي الثاني قال حينها ان الايقونة التي اعادها الفاتيكان ليست الاصلية التي اختفت في مطلع القرن العشرين وانما نسخة من نهاية القرن الثامن عشر بعد أن فحصها خبراء من وزارة الثقافة الروسية ومن الكنيستين الارثوذكسية والكاثوليكية 

http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=32285 راجع هذا الموقع لمزيد من المعلومات 







This site was last updated 03/23/07​*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*

*ايييييييية فين الردود يا شعب الرب ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة اية النعمة دى كلها!!!!!

يا ايتها السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الالة القديسة الشفيعة الامينة لجنس البشرية اشفعى فينا امام المسيح الذى ولدتية لكى ينعم لنا بغفران خطايانا

شكرا على المعجزة الرائعة بكل المعانى دى يا الانبا ونس

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## red_pansy (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*

*السلام لك ايتها العذراء ، الملكه الحقيقية السلام لفخر جنسنا .*
*ولدت لنا عمانوئيل . نسألك اذكرينا ، أيتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة ، ربنا يسوع المسيح ، ليغفر لنا خطايانا .*
*ربنا يباركك :yaka:*


----------



## Ramzi (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*

تشفعي فينا يا أم النور


----------



## رنا الياس (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*

ليتمجد اسم السيدة العذراء وهي قادرة على صنع المعجزات بس انا بسوريا وما سمعت بهالمعجزة اللي صارت و لازم كل الناس تسمع فيها-وانا بدعيكم تجو سوريا وتشوفو دير صيدنايا لانو دير حلو كتير وعنجد صارت فيه معجزات كتير


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*

*شكرا بركة العذراء تكون معكم دايما ​*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*

*نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى ونمجدك ايتها العذراء القديسة والدة اله*
*لانك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم*
*ربنا يباركك يا أبنة اسيوط البارة*
*الانبا ونس*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى ونمجدك ايتها العذراء القديسة والدة اله*
> *لانك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم*
> *ربنا يباركك يا أبنة اسيوط البارة*
> *الانبا ونس*​



_*مرسى منصور لمرورك ولكلامك الجميل ربنا يباركك وينور طريقك*_​


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب معجزة للعذراء ام النور*

المعجزة رائعة الف شكر على هذا المجهود :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::15_3_36[1]:


----------

